# Sex after BFN



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, so I got my BFN 29-10. I know this is tmi, but since then I have tried to have sex and it is painful, has anyone else has this problem.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes! My poor boyfriend though his luck was in last night after 2 months of no action at all, it was too painful and we gave up! Poor love, I think its all very sensitive down there after the scans, egg collection and transfer etc. Hopefully things will get back to normal soon but its normal I think!


----------

